# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: چجوری موزیک درحال پخش از این پلیر رو دان کنم؟

## RAP0631

سلام دوستان. این پلیر آنلاین محتواش با idm دانلود نمیشه . با فلش پیر یه کاری کردن که دان نشه. فلش پلیر هم که غیر فعال میکنید پلیر کار نمیکنه. چجوری میتونم فایلی که این داره پخش میکنه رو دان کنم؟؟ فایل آیا توی مرورگر من کش میشه؟؟ اگه میشه چجوری میتونم از این طریق فایلو دان کنم؟؟ لطفاکمک کنید
لینک پلیر:
https://www.myflashstore.net/share/DannyebTracks/rider

----------

